# Many "Christians" consider Jesus to be a liar apparently



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2009)

ignoring John 14:6

Pew Forum: Many Americans Say Other Faiths Can Lead to Eternal Life


----------



## lynnie (Jan 3, 2009)

"Even among white evangelical Protestants, nearly three-quarters (72%) of those who say many religions can lead to eternal life name at least one non-Christian religion that can lead to salvation."

Iain Murray has a bit about this in Evangelicalism Divided....even back in the 60s this garbage was infiltrating.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember being at a youth group meeting in the early 90's where our leader asked this question. Only one other person besides me gave an orthodox answer. I thought it was sad and troubling then, and I was a baby on my walk with Christ.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 3, 2009)

I've said it before...I'll say it again...the evangelical church in america is a mission field. I'm almost willing to say it's an unreached people group.


----------



## jd.morrison (Jan 3, 2009)

I would say that anyone who would deny the words of Christ shows where their true loyalties lie.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2009)

that's why I put Christians in parenthesis 

The path surely is narrow!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 3, 2009)

I have heard a Radio grogram with Ravi Zacharias once were he mentioned a serve that show the same statistic for how many believe in the Bible as Infalliable.
So it does not come as a big chok


----------



## Herald (Jan 3, 2009)

I know a former elder in a Calvinistic Reformed church that disavowed inerrancy. Unbelief is rampant, even in our own pews and pulpits.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 3, 2009)

There is a woman that has a column in the Parade newspaper magazine, Marylin Savant (She is in the Guinness World record book as having the highest measured IQ ever). Well, she mentions in one of her books, that the silliest and most "wrong" notion out there that is generally believed to be right among the public, is the idea that "all religions are equal".


----------



## pm (Jan 3, 2009)

*Radical Christianity*

I would not say that Christians are calling Christ a liar, it is just that His words are so radical that most cannot comprehend or accept the consequences of what He is saying.

The same is true of Reform Theology, it is Biblical, but Christians cannot accept the fact that God Choses who will be saved, again it is too radical.

For me, I pray that God will open my mind to understand, straight out, what he is saying, regardless if I can accept it, or it fits within my preconceived ideas.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2009)

"Then, as now, men sought... a cheap religion -- one that would insure heaven to them on the easiest terms. Hence they made a shuffling compromise with duty, compounding for the lowest possible percentage of self-denial and effort. God assures them that a cheap religion, like most cheap things, was always dear, since it always cost(s) more than it was worth -- for it was worth just nothing."

--words from the 19th Century, by Rev. T. V. Moore


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2009)

America is awash in Paganism. This is a missionary field that calls for actual outreach by our churches. I am talking Jehovah Witness type stuff.


----------



## CarsonLAllen (Jan 3, 2009)

The sound like Billy Graham.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 3, 2009)

This is not a new thing, and we shouldn't be suprised when we see it!

Luther (in his commentary on Galatians)



> Yet, by the preaching the of the gospel, the devil is overthrown, his kingdom is destroyed, and the law, sin and death are wrested out of his hand. Briefly his prisoners are translated out of the kingdom of darkness into the kingdom of light and liberty.
> Would you expect the devil to allow this? Wouldn't you expect the father of lies to employ all his force and subtle tactics to darken, to corrupt and to root out this doctrine of salvation and everlasting life? Indeed, Paul complains in this and all his epistles that even in his time the devil showed himself a cunning workman.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2009)

If Jesus is anything more than a good teacher it means that I am in need of something more than good instruction on how to live. If Christ is more than the best that man can be then it means that there is something wrong with men that they could not save themselves. The big stench of the Gospel (which is the sweetness of life to us) is that God became man because man is utterly sinful.

I don't know that many men stop and think to themselves: "I think Jesus is a liar". Rather, I think they are completely blind to His person and work and they don't really have good Pastors that are opening up their eyes.

I remember thinking a couple of weeks ago that I heard the Word of God read (and homilized) for 25+ years as a Roman Catholic and there are some things that never dawned on me. When I read _Faith Alone_ for the first time I remember it was like: "It's been there all the time. Of course that's what the Scriptures have been saying. How could I think Roman Catholics and Evangelicals believe the same thing?"


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jan 3, 2009)

> Christ the Son of God was given, not for the righteous and holy, but for the unrighteous and sinners. If I were righteous and had no sin, I should have no need of Christ to be my Reconciler.


--Martin Luther



> I learn the depth to which I have sunk, from the length of the chain let down to updraw me. I ascertain the mightiness of the ruin by examining the machinery of restoration. I gather that I must be, in the broadest sense, unable to effect deliverance for myself, from observing that none less than the Son of the Highest had strength enough to fight the battles of our race.



--Henry Melvill


----------

